# Apistogramma cacatuoides



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

woo hoo! finally got my hands on 4 of these hard getting these fish in the so-cal area looks like i got my hands on 3 males and 1 female but im not sure... anyone have any experience they would like to share on breeding them?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I hear they are fairly easily bred in the right setup. Watch out--once in a while you will get a really bad-tempered one, could be male or female.

Try a 15 with PLENTY of cover and neutralish water. A. cacuatoides is actually found in a region of South America with an alkaline pH value. I think that might explain the abundance of this species at the stores and auctions in my area.

Don't be afraid to remove one of the parents if he or she gets beat up...most of the time the one remaining will guard the eggs until hatching.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

guppy, where in S. Cal did you attained these fish from? How was the price tag on them? I've been looking for some myself. 
Thanks,


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I understand they are one of the easier Apisto's to keep and breed. Your 3 male to one female ratio _could_ be a problem from what I've heard, but if you keep a close eye on them, you should see any problems coming.

I plan to get some of the Triple Reds in Denver this year myself. 

Congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

mangus, i ordered them threw a shop that made a special order somewhere in the midwest some cichild farm it was $20 for 4 fish so $5 a piece or $6 each there were some extras but all the females were sold in a shipment of 15 fish 3 were female and the rest were male so intresting odds and i was luck enough to get one of them while the other guy that ordered them with me got the other 2 there might be some extra males if you want me to check ill ask if they still have them because the shop keeper took the rest home so if you are intrested in males let me know ill ask him.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

about two weeks later this happened  
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=427


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Stopped off at the LFS this weekend, and they had about 7 yellow ones in with some Discus. Quite tempting, except for that $30 EACH pricetag :shock: Had both males & females though... hrm...


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

thats expensive...if you do get them they actually bred quite easily all you have to do is add a clay pot it took about 2 weeks for them to lay eggs. the eggs are all still there today


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats Guppy!  

Wow, $30 is high.... At the ACA convention you can get some top quality ones for about $15/pair.


----------

